# Ltz gets more stuff for less $ then us?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

why is it that the ctd gets a higher msrp and is the highest trim on the cruze yet the ltz has the option of the rs package and the projector drl's? seems to me if I pay premium we should get more for the money. I would have loved a ltz rs look and be diesel


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> why is it that the ctd gets a higher msrp and is the highest trim on the cruze yet the ltz has the option of the rs package and the projector drl's? seems to me if I pay premium we should get more for the money. I would have loved a ltz rs look and be diesel


Diesel isn't mass produced as the LTZ and even the price here of the LTZ put it in the range of a 2LT Malibu. Besides the Lordstown meets, I haven't seen one on the road and the private sale LTZ is almsot the same Unicorn here. Only LTZ you see are rentals.

Diesel is an ECO that follows 2LT trim level. RS bumpers don't have Eco shutters option.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

when I walk the lot I see ltz gas that have the active radiator shutter so im sure they have them too. down here in Florida the cruze actually sells very well an I see quite a few ltz around. although not as mass produced you should still make the most expensive model look it. or 3k more then a ltz I don't have fog light? or a option of the rs side skirts or rear bumper. to me it just don't sit right. love my ctd but would be nice to have the same options of a ltz. luckily we do have the sport tuned suspension stock though


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I would just like the same options. in the pick up line the diesel always comes with a few more things then the gas brother. not much but you do get more for the $


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

Following the same line of thought, when I bought my first cruze you could not get an eco with the same RS package or an LT with a manual that had the better gear ratios of the eco. You couldn't get an eco with leather, a rear armrest, a spare tire, etc.

I would like the RS package on our car, I had it on my 2012, and liked the way it looked. I can't say that I miss any options that would be present on the LTZ? I think they actually did a great job on the standard features of the diesel package for what you pay.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2015? Shutters in the grille are a Eco(gas/diesel) only trim unless the current 15's just put out before the 16 reveal has em. Packages for Chevy are all over the place if you ask me. Why is a sunroof tied to a radio? Why is push to start and auto climate a LTZ only feature? By the time you get RS on a LTZ, It's bumpers and a wing because chrome RS gauge cluster, Z link and a few other things are already a LTZ item. Fogs are a LTZ standard feature except in 2011, I would love to have them too but didn't order the car as I wanted. 

Diesel is a low volume car like Mercury Marauder, Chevy SSR, and Lincoln Blackwood. Price reflects it's limited release. Making a stripper diesel with LS trim package would also have been good but MSRP would have ended up trumping the Eco auto with all boxes checked off. From the looks of it, buying any trim Cruze brand new is gonna be heartache if you see what people are paying for them once they sat up a bit at end of year sales. Dealership here parked same color diesel next to the LS cars making that sticker look even more expensive if you just walking down the line.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I know diesel isn't the front runner but still. and yes its so strange you HAVE to get a sun roof with the upgraded radio. here in Florida I hate sun roofs because they always leak 10 years later and they just let sun and heat in. the only reason I went with the ctd was because it had a majority of the ltz stuff I wanted minus the sunroof so that made my decision. I think if they had added the rs pack option and the fog lights drl combo in the diesel more would have sold


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

if youyr spending lets say 28k what's another 800$ to get the car how you want it


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> if youyr spending lets say 28k what's another 800$ to get the car how you want it


Replacing a car that was on the way out any second now. Couldn't wait to order or find another manual eco trim and I commute from Ohio to NJ at that time.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I meant that as a general motors consumer stand point. if I want to add a option I should not have to add 4 more. I wanted the 9vspeakers and no sun roof but that's nit possible


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

I'm with you 100000% In fact, I was thinking this very same thing when I saw a new LTZ RS Package car in the same color (siren red over black leather) as my CTD. The RS package really adds a lot to this car and the integrated foglight are a nice touch too. Plus I really wish the CTD had push button/keyless entry too. As for anyone envious of the Pioneer sound system, don't be. It's the worst part of the car for me but, like someone said, I really wanted a sunroof so I was stuck with it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pioneer isn't that horrible, you just have to read up on the secret setting on where tremble mids and bass needs to be. This and never ever ever sit in the back seat when listening to music.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just get a feeling gm says " well we have a really expensive diesel option but since its not our popular ltz gas, we are not going to fully load it regardless of the price" and on top " ohh you want x option? well you have to add 4 other options you don't want, this is even more evident on the diesel ". this is like gm selling a Silverado 2500 diesel then telling you " ohh you want the off road z71off road pack? then you need to buy the tow package and a sunroof"


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I guess I'm the only one who thinks GM would sell allot more diesel cruze if they did not force everyone to buy a 2LT. I'm not asking for a LS cruze with a diesel option, but I don't want leather seats EVER. Burned my legs getting into leather seating more than enough times to know I never want another one. 

There is so little difference between a 2LT and LTZ.... RS package and push button start are about the only things not offered.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

there needs to be a re structure. why do we need so many versions. its even worse on the Malibu. the Malibu goes as folowing: ls,1lt,2lt,3lt,1ltz,2ltz. that's 6 I repeat 6 trims... why do we need so many. back in the days you could custom order your car from the dealer and just pay for what you wanted added. you use to be able to order a Shelby Daytona glh with anything you wanted.if you wanted a automatic vs the manual and it only came manual the factory would charge a lot but it could be done


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I would like to see more options on the Cruze. Memory positions for 2 drivers would be one.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

pandrad61 said:


> there needs to be a re structure. why do we need so many versions. its even worse on the Malibu. the Malibu goes as folowing: ls,1lt,2lt,3lt,1ltz,2ltz. that's 6 I repeat 6 trims... why do we need so many. back in the days you could custom order your car from the dealer and just pay for what you wanted added. you use to be able to order a Shelby Daytona glh with anything you wanted.if you wanted a automatic vs the manual and it only came manual the factory would charge a lot but it could be done



I totally agree. I really like the way they had the cruze optioned when it came out in 2011. Why mess with it. To me it just doesn't make sense. Wonder how much money it costs to have different options than just leaving it be. I hated the way they played games with the z-link.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks GM would sell allot more diesel cruze if they did not force everyone to buy a 2LT. I'm not asking for a LS cruze with a diesel option, but I don't want leather seats EVER. Burned my legs getting into leather seating more than enough times to know I never want another one.
> 
> There is so little difference between a 2LT and LTZ.... RS package and push button start are about the only things not offered.


Deleting the manual from the American 2LT and adding lit vanity mirrors reinforces that completely. Why have 2 leather trims that are identical? May as well have LTZ with the option to delete auto climate and push to start. 

I never wear shorts or drive w/o a shirt so I love leather. In the Cruze with kids, the leatherette is super easy to clean than super adsorbent jet black premium cloth. it also adds a smell to the interior once the new car smell dies. My Subaru is 10 years old and the leather smell is still there. Granted, the car never had kids in it and will stay like that for as long as I can control that.



jsusanka said:


> I totally agree. I really like the way they had the cruze optioned when it came out in 2011. Why mess with it. To me it just doesn't make sense. Wonder how much money it costs to have different options than just leaving it be. I hated the way they played games with the z-link.



2011 the LS had darn near all the 1LT stuff since the 1LT didn't even have alloys. 2011 also had more ranges in the driver and passenger seats. My ex's freaking LS passenger seat had more range than the 15 Cruze but she had manual mirrors and the 1 dome light. 14 seems to be the sweet spot as it had a more refined MyLink and all the 13 bugs were worked out just about.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

its all a marketing ploy. back in the days cars would be kept on lot as demo cars and you would order the car you wanted with the options you liked. now we have packages so dealers can buy in bulk many cars with the options that marketing research shows will sell. I wanted my ctd to have push button start, rs rear and side skirts but keep ctd front bumper and swap out the ctd led for the ltz ones, I also wanted the 9 speaker system but no sun roof. we have now become a buy now get now pay later society so car makers have adapted to this by trying to take a shotgun approach rather then you buy a car, wait a few months and have the car as you wanted it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Deleting the manual from the American 2LT and adding lit vanity mirrors reinforces that completely. Why have 2 leather trims that are identical? May as well have LTZ with the option to delete auto climate and push to start.


 exactly, this is redundant as can be but that's what consumers have shown they want.



> Deleting the manual from the American 2LT and adding lit vanity mirrors reinforces that completely


this also can be traced to dumb consumers. look at bmw, they have always offered manuals but consumers are all buying dual clutch automatics vs manuals. even the ceo said "if you want manuals the show it with your wallets at the dealer". I asked if I can order the ctd manual but was told no. im absolutely sure they have them over seas, so why not offer them here on the companies home soil


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> exactly, this is redundant as can be but that's what consumers have shown they want.


 Finding a manual trans and Mylink led me to the eco. If it wasn't for that I would be in another car brand all together.



pandrad61 said:


> this also can be traced to dumb consumers. look at bmw, they have always offered manuals but consumers are all buying dual clutch automatics vs manuals. even the ceo said "if you want manuals the show it with your wallets at the dealer". I asked if I can order the ctd manual but was told no. im absolutely sure they have them over seas, so why not offer them here on the companies home soil


Same with show with wallet. Diesels aren't selling like the 1LT's because at that price you could have all bells and whistles push to start V6 Altima(when I priced it out a little bit ago). Overseas has manual diesel wagons, No not hatch I actually mean wagon/estate.

[video]https://youtu.be/dCqXDVyep1A?t=9s[/video]


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

the only reason I went with the ctd was because its a diesel that comes well equip, but I really wanted the Buick version of the cruze because it comes with a 2.0 turbo with 250hp and 250ft lbs and a manual if you want plus projector hid. but m a first time buyer so bank would never approved me for it. maybe next buy in 5 years


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

What I don't understand is why you don't see any Cruze diesel commercials boasting the great mpg.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> What I don't understand is why you don't see any Cruze diesel commercials boasting the great mpg.


 because the vw Passat diesel hssuc a stronholdon the diesel 4 door market. if Chevy did heavy advrts then vw would have absolutely obliterated gm by lowering price and making gm have second thoughts about entering the market. gm is new in usa in this segment so the must not step on such a powerful rival on new platforms


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> What I don't understand is why you don't see any Cruze diesel commercials boasting the great mpg.


There are commercials, burred deep inside YouTube. Local dealership commercials show a LS for a spot second going aroud a corner and then says lease for $99 a month then cut away to Malibu, and then Traverse. Best comercial I seen in general was the one where it showed around the world listening to the radio.


----------

